# WTB: Pre-Filter canister for Eheim 2213



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get those pre-filter canisters that I can load up with Mechanical filter media to stop large debree from entering my main canister?

ex.http://www.fish-street.com/jaqno_pre_filter_system


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe AI sells them.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I believe AI sells them.


You are correct ... but they are pretty expensive -_-

http://aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=FS&PNAME=apa&PSIZE=pf128&PTYPE=External Filters


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

$40 is expensive? I'm cheap...but dude...that's pretty cheap for a aquarium part.


----------

